# shampoo recipes



## terri9630

I am allergic to everything out there. I've yet to find a shampoo that doesn't at least make me itch, quite a few make me break out in hives. Anyone have a simple PLAIN recipe? 

I'm going to try my hand at making soap, have a friend that makes it who is going to show me how. I just have to make her leave out all the oils and "extras" she loves to add...


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Are you able to use a plain castile soap? I used that for a while when I was having problems with my scalp breaking out from store bought shampoo.

I have a recipe for a shampoo bar, but I will have to find it. I made one batch and we liked it, but I didn't make it again for some reason.


----------



## terri9630

I've never seen castile soap. Where would you look for it?


----------



## Explorer

Zote is like homemade except milder (not as much lye?). I can buy it at my local IGA store.


----------



## terri9630

Explorer said:


> Zote is like homemade except milder (not as much lye?). I can buy it at my local IGA store.



Zote I can get but I've never tried it on hair. I found some castile soap concentrate I think I'm going to order and try. I saw a recipe for the castile soap so may try that if the concentrate doesn't irritate me to much. 

https://www.healthykin.com/p-4150-castile-soap-concentrate.aspx


----------



## gibbsgirl

Plain baking soda scrubbed in especially the scalp end of hair.

Apple cider vinegar especially in the ends of the hair for conditioner.

Plain water other times. Only need the baking soda and avc a few times a week or month depending on your hair and showering frequency.

Helps to brush out tangles before showering.

That has worked great for us.


----------



## terri9630

gibbsgirl said:


> Plain baking soda scrubbed in especially the scalp end of hair.
> 
> Apple cider vinegar especially in the ends of the hair for conditioner.
> 
> Plain water other times. Only need the baking soda and avc a few times a week or month depending on your hair and showering frequency.
> 
> Helps to brush out tangles before showering.
> 
> That has worked great for us.



I tried that but I felt like was always smelling vinegar. It was probably all in my head but I just couldn't get rid of that smell.


----------



## Maura

You are supposed to dilute the vinegar with water. Try 1:6 Pour it on a bit at a time to get to the scalp. Leave it on for a minute (or finish your shower) then rinse it off. This rinses off all soap and detergent residue and corrects the pH of your skin.

I make a basic olive oil soap. 100% olive oil makes a beautiful silky lather. You can wash your hair with this. But, if your hair is dry or damaged, it will make your hair feel icky and dirty. Don&#8217;t worry about it. Just wash your hair a couple of days later, and a couple of days after that. The icky feeling will take care of itself and you will have beautiful shiny hair.

Because we are all used to a thick lathered soap, and because olive oil (use pomace) is so expensive, I started adding coconut, which is cheaper and makes a harder soap as well as adding volume to the suds. I also add castor oil, which adds even more volume. This soap is suitable for body or hair or the dog. All three ingredients, olive, coconut, and castor, are healing agents.


----------



## terri9630

Maura said:


> You are supposed to dilute the vinegar with water. Try 1:6 Pour it on a bit at a time to get to the scalp. Leave it on for a minute (or finish your shower) then rinse it off. This rinses off all soap and detergent residue and corrects the pH of your skin.


That's how I did it and I still smelled vinegar all day. Thanks though.


----------



## terri9630

Maura said:


> I make a basic olive oil soap. 100% olive oil makes a beautiful silky lather. You can wash your hair with this. But, if your hair is dry or damaged, it will make your hair feel icky and dirty. Donât worry about it. Just wash your hair a couple of days later, and a couple of days after that. The icky feeling will take care of itself and you will have beautiful shiny hair.


I'm probably going to try this over Christmas vacation. I'll have 3 weeks off to work through any fugly hair days.
Thanks again.


----------



## dademoss

I've been out of the bar soap business for over 20 years, but this used to be excellent stuff if you were sensitive:

http://www.amazon.com/Kirks-Original-Coco-Castile-Soap/dp/B000ABOLZ4


----------



## Maura

Dademoss, I used to use Kirk&#8217;s Castile Soap. It was the only soap that I did not react to. Wonderful soap, made with coconut oil. If I couldn&#8217;t make soap any more, this is what I would buy. I don&#8217;t know how it is as a shampoo, though.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/SpecialtySoapRecipes/a/How-To-Make-Shampoo-Soap-Bars.htm

I used the basic mild recipe from this website, but subbed lard for the palm oil.


----------



## cfuhrer

I have seen castile soap at Kroger/Smith's/Fred Meyer. It is next to the body bars.


----------



## terri9630

cfuhrer said:


> I have seen castile soap at Kroger/Smith's/Fred Meyer. It is next to the body bars.


Thanks. We don't have any of those near here but a friend went to "town" and found some when she was wandering around. I guess I'll be trying it here in come Friday night.


----------



## rosalind

I use apple cider vinegar (homemade) that is not harsh smelling. Pear is really mild vinegar, too. 

If you're allergic to most soaps, I recommend making your own, so you know what's in it. We superfat just a little bit to get a non-irritating soap. There's no lye left over in superfatted soap (as it chemically reacts, there's a little extra "fat" left over once all the lye has reacted with the fat to form soap.

My neighbor got a whole box of soap from me to send down to her daughter because she said it was the first time she didn't react to soap.

If the rest of your skin is sensitive too, I recommend sugar scrub and neem salve. Sugar scrub is simply sugar, with oil mixed in until it's a paste, and a couple drops of essential oil. Let set a few weeks to blend, then take out a scoop to use as needed. It leaves a nice layer of oil (not oily, just feels like it's restoring natural oils) and I use it on my whole body. Even my scalp for a "hot oil treatment" if it gets dry. Neem salve is handy for sensitive body areas, I use the sugar scrub mostly on back, arms, hands, legs, feet. Nice after you shave, too.


----------



## terri9630

rosalind said:


> I use apple cider vinegar (homemade) that is not harsh smelling. Pear is really mild vinegar, too.
> 
> If you're allergic to most soaps, I recommend making your own, so you know what's in it. We superfat just a little bit to get a non-irritating soap. There's no lye left over in superfatted soap (as it chemically reacts, there's a little extra "fat" left over once all the lye has reacted with the fat to form soap.
> 
> My neighbor got a whole box of soap from me to send down to her daughter because she said it was the first time she didn't react to soap.
> 
> If the rest of your skin is sensitive too, I recommend sugar scrub and neem salve. Sugar scrub is simply sugar, with oil mixed in until it's a paste, and a couple drops of essential oil. Let set a few weeks to blend, then take out a scoop to use as needed. It leaves a nice layer of oil (not oily, just feels like it's restoring natural oils) and I use it on my whole body. Even my scalp for a "hot oil treatment" if it gets dry. Neem salve is handy for sensitive body areas, I use the sugar scrub mostly on back, arms, hands, legs, feet. Nice after you shave, too.



My friend gave me some soap that is just lye, lard and water. She wasn't happy about leaving the essential oils out but made what I asked for. Once it cures I'll see how it goes. I'll have to try that sugar scrub. Living in the desert you can't use enough lotion to keep your skin from drying out. I've never seen Neem salve. I'll have to keep my eyes open for it next time I go to the "big city".


----------



## molonlabe

gibbsgirl said:


> Plain baking soda scrubbed in especially the scalp end of hair.
> 
> Apple cider vinegar especially in the ends of the hair for conditioner.
> 
> Plain water other times. Only need the baking soda and avc a few times a week or month depending on your hair and showering frequency.
> 
> Helps to brush out tangles before showering.
> 
> That has worked great for us.


My wife tried this and her hair remained greasy


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome

I have extremely oily skin- if I washed my hair in the morning, it would be greasy be the afternoon. So i completely stopped using soap of any kind, and my hair is great! I rinse it well in warm water and scrub with my fingers a couple times a week. If I get dirt in it or go swimming or something, I use a sugar/ olive oil scrub and then a tiny bit of very diluted castille soap to get the extra oil out.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

A lot of soapers like Lizard Lady's shampoo bar.
http://lizardladysoapinfo.blogspot.com/2014/06/so-you-want-to-make-bar-of-shampoo.html

Old timers used pine tar soaps for dandruff (an poison ivy) or sulfur soaps. And some people just need plain unscented soaps. Most of the soaps and shampoo's in stores nowdays have detergents and other chemicals.


----------



## terri9630

NostalgicGranny said:


> A lot of soapers like Lizard Lady's shampoo bar.
> http://lizardladysoapinfo.blogspot.com/2014/06/so-you-want-to-make-bar-of-shampoo.html
> 
> Old timers used pine tar soaps for dandruff (an poison ivy) or sulfur soaps. And some people just need plain unscented soaps. *Most of the soaps and shampoo's in stores nowdays have detergents and other chemicals.*


That's my problem. I'm allergic to everything.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Then what you are going to need to do is determine which oils you are not allergic to and go from there. Oils, lard, tallow, etc. Do a 24 hr patch test on your inner arm of the oils you can use for cooking. Just because you can eat certain things doesn't mean you can use them topically. 

Are there any herbs you can use for cooking without allergic reactions? 
Lots of common cooking herbs have medicinal values. Do a patch test with some of those as well. 

Can you eat vinegar salad dressings? Apple cider vinegar is sometimes used for dandruff and what not. If you can tolerate a vinagrette try doing a patch test with that as well. 

The same goes for milks. Whatever milk you can consume do a patch test with it. 

Once you have this info you have the type of soap you can use with the least amount of reactions to it.


----------



## terri9630

NostalgicGranny said:


> Then what you are going to need to do is determine which oils you are not allergic to and go from there. Oils, lard, tallow, etc. Do a 24 hr patch test on your inner arm of the oils you can use for cooking. Just because you can eat certain things doesn't mean you can use them topically.
> 
> Are there any herbs you can use for cooking without allergic reactions?
> Lots of common cooking herbs have medicinal values. Do a patch test with some of those as well.
> 
> Can you eat vinegar salad dressings? Apple cider vinegar is sometimes used for dandruff and what not. If you can tolerate a vinagrette try doing a patch test with that as well.
> 
> The same goes for milks. Whatever milk you can consume do a patch test with it.
> 
> Once you have this info you have the type of soap you can use with the least amount of reactions to it.



Thank you. I'm fine with the "edible" ingredients. It's the fragrance and some of the chemical ingredients I can't spell that I react too. I have the same problem with bubble baths and laundry detergents. Tide and Mr Bubble will put me in the hospital. It's a shame.... I love bubble baths.


----------



## rosalind

These days, allergies aren't really much of an excuse for anything. There's so much out there available that is not mainstream chemical you should be just fine.

I use BioKleen brand laundry detergent and hydrogen peroxide. There are several all natural dish soaps available. Clean with baking soda and vinegar. You can make a bubble bath with buttermilk and powdered milk. Take probiotics and herbs to soothe your system from allergies.

Granny has good advice - just go make some soap and be done with it!


----------



## terri9630

rosalind said:


> *These days, allergies aren't really much of an excuse for anything.* There's so much out there available that is not mainstream chemical you should be just fine.[/B]
> 
> I use BioKleen brand laundry detergent and hydrogen peroxide. There are several all natural dish soaps available. Clean with baking soda and vinegar. You can make a bubble bath with buttermilk and powdered milk. Take probiotics and herbs to soothe your system from allergies.
> 
> Granny has good advice - just go make some soap and be done with it!


You obviously don't have severe allergies. I've already made soap.... I've never heard of or seen Biokleen. I live in a small town so choices are very limited. Amazon and the "big city" may carry it but I'd rather spend my time and money learning how to make what I need. Next time we go to the city I may remember to look for it but it's going to be a while. That's almost 200 miles round trip. thanks for the idea on the bubble bath. I'll have to try to find directions on the buttermilk and powdered milk.


----------



## rosalind

I probably live in a smaller town.  I buy mine through Azure - www.azurestandard.com - they deliver in most of the western/mid-west states.

When I lived back east it was definitely more of a challenge to find healthier products, but it was still possible. Even Whole Foods carried borax, etc. that you could make your own laundry soap out of.


----------



## terri9630

rosalind said:


> I probably live in a smaller town.  I buy mine through Azure - www.azurestandard.com - they deliver in most of the western/mid-west states.
> 
> When I lived back east it was definitely more of a challenge to find healthier products, but it was still possible. Even Whole Foods carried borax, etc. that you could make your own laundry soap out of.


I've been making my own soap and laundry soap. It's shampoo I've been having trouble with. I found a couple of fragrance free shampoo's that only make me itch, quite a few cause hives.


----------



## terri9630

I'm going to give this recipe a try. I found it on http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf/Make_Your_Own/Bathroom/Homemade-Spa-Bath-Recipes.html


Bubble Milk Bath

1 cup Powdered Milk or powdered buttermilk
1/2 cup Oatmeal
1 cup Baking Soda
4 Tbsp. Corn Starch
2 Tbsp. Cream of Tartar
1/4 cup Handcrafted Soap(cut in chunks)
Optional, fragrance with 1/4 - 1/2 tsp. essential or Fragrance Oil as desired
Use a food processor, add chunked handcrafted soap and oatmeal until grainy. Add powdered milk, baking soda, corn starch and cream of tartar. Add fragrance and process until it's powdery. Store in glass jar.
Directions for use: Use 1/4 cup per bath, add to running hot water.


2010 census has my towns pop at 54.


----------



## Falkor

I found that with the baking soda hair cleaning routine, it was often a matter of weeks, not days, before the scalp stops overproducing oil and settles down. I've made my own shampoo bars and I really like rice bran oil in the recipe - it gives a thick crazy foamy lather that feels like shampooing compared to bars that don't foam up much. A recipe with both coconut and rice bran oils will have great lather.

My favorite hair rinse uses apple cider vinegar - but waaaay less than most recipes say to use!! I took some of my pH strips that I used for soapmaking and checked to see how much vinegar it took to lower the pH of the solution - an ended up only needing about an eighth cup in a 32oz bottle. It smells much lighter, and if you want to change the scent more, use water in which you have boiled a handful of your favorite herb. Rosemary is nice, you could use lavender, chamomile, whatever you like.


----------



## terri9630

Falkor said:


> I found that with the baking soda hair cleaning routine, it was often a matter of weeks, not days, before the scalp stops overproducing oil and settles down. I've made my own shampoo bars and I really like rice bran oil in the recipe - it gives a thick crazy foamy lather that feels like shampooing compared to bars that don't foam up much. A recipe with both coconut and rice bran oils will have great lather.
> 
> My favorite hair rinse uses apple cider vinegar - but waaaay less than most recipes say to use!! I took some of my pH strips that I used for soapmaking and checked to see how much vinegar it took to lower the pH of the solution - an ended up only needing about an eighth cup in a 32oz bottle. It smells much lighter, and if you want to change the scent more, use water in which you have boiled a handful of your favorite herb. Rosemary is nice, you could use lavender, chamomile, whatever you like.


That sounds wonderful. Can I get that recipe from you to try? It's a bar soap? How do you use that on your hair? Scrub your hair with the bar?


----------



## Daydreamer7102

http://lizardladysoapinfo.blogspot.com/2014/06/so-you-want-to-make-bar-of-shampoo.html


----------



## terri9630

I think I'm going to try this one. I have castor oil, rice bran oil and aloe juice coming later this week.

http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/handmade-soap-blog/index.php/fabulous-shampoo-bar-recipe/


----------



## terri9630

terri9630 said:


> I think I'm going to try this one. I have castor oil, rice bran oil and aloe juice coming later this week.
> 
> http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/handmade-soap-blog/index.php/fabulous-shampoo-bar-recipe/


I made this recipe today. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Daydreamer7102

One thing is the importance of rinsing with apple cider vinegar after you use soap on your hair. For my hair at least, it really helps smooth, soften and detangle after soap. White vinegar will work, too but I do think ACV works a little better.


----------



## terri9630

Daydreamer7102 said:


> One thing is the importance of rinsing with apple cider vinegar after you use soap on your hair. For my hair at least, it really helps smooth, soften and detangle after soap. White vinegar will work, too but I do think ACV works a little better.


Once the bars are ready I'll give the bar and rinse a try. The directions didn't say how long to let it cure. Does it take longer for bars made with "liquid" oils?


----------



## rosalind

terri9630 said:


> Once the bars are ready I'll give the bar and rinse a try. The directions didn't say how long to let it cure. Does it take longer for bars made with "liquid" oils?


My soap is somewhat similar in ingredients to the one you did. I let it cure one month to be safe.

I only cured it a couple weeks my first time ... and was wondering why I was getting red patches on my skin. Ouch, it wasn't cured yet, I learned!!


----------



## terri9630

rosalind said:


> My soap is somewhat similar in ingredients to the one you did. I let it cure one month to be safe.
> 
> I only cured it a couple weeks my first time ... and was wondering why I was getting red patches on my skin. Ouch, it wasn't cured yet, I learned!!


Thank you.


----------



## IrishCowgirl

I love this recipe with only 3 ingredients: coconut oil, lye, water, and rosemary essential oil is optional.
http://www.mommypotamus.com/shampoo-bar-recipe/


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Daydreamer7102 said:


> http://lizardladysoapinfo.blogspot.com/2014/06/so-you-want-to-make-bar-of-shampoo.html



The link Daydreamer posted is the one I see most soapers commenting on. Those that use bar soap really love her recipe. Most people also follow the shampoo with an apple cider vinegar rinse. 

Coconut oil makes the harshest most cleansing soap. It's probably not the best idea to use just that in your shapoo bar. Your hair will feel like straw when you are done. Usually Coconut oil is added up to 30% to help the lather but most people find it to harsh to go to higher % than that.


----------

